# Speeding ticket: How do I request a reasonable court date?



## MedChemist (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a Massachusetts resident but spend 10 months of the year in Pennsylvania for medical school. Last night I was cited by a state trooper for speeding on I-90. I am 24 years old and have an otherwise clean record in my 7+ years of driving.

I feel like the circumstances of my offense are reasonable to be heard in court. Problem is, I am only in Massachusetts for 2 weeks in the winter and about 1.5 months in the summer. 

Since I am contesting the ticket, how can I explain my situation and kindly request a court date that I can show up for?

Any advice is much appreciate, thank you for your time!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> Since I am contesting the ticket, how can I explain my situation and kindly request a court date that I can show up for?


You can't. The court of jurisdiction runs on a schedule and that's that. You might try calling them to see how far in advance they're scheduling hearings, but other than that, like Lawman said, if you're not going to be around, pay the ticket. Otherwise, you'll be in for a big surprise when you return. :teeth_smile:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Wait.....did the Trooper have his hat on?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You could try to call the RMV and explain your situation but I seriously doubt that it would change anything. You request a hearing and they mail you the information on when the hearing is to take place, there is no option on the notification to request another date. If you do not attend the hearing you are found responsible and must pay the fine.


----------



## MedChemist (Jun 15, 2010)

7costanza said:


> Wait.....did the Trooper have his hat on?


To be honest, I can't quite remember this detail.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You can submit your appeal issues in writing, no guarentees.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

You must have been going pretty fast to get stopped on the Turnpike........


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

The only help I could give you would be:

81N
84E Follow all the way until you get into Mass 84E will run right into the MA Pike or Rte90,
From there you can get almost anywhere in Mass. You should be able to get to the appropriate court from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## MedChemist (Jun 15, 2010)

LawMan3 said:


> I suspect 85+
> 
> How fast were you going, MedChemist? Just curious...


The ticket said I was going 80.
It's tough getting tailgated and being unable to switch lanes when the other one is occupied by an 18-wheeler adjacent to me. I was hoping that by increasing my speed I could get in a comfortable spot to safely change lanes and not cut the trucker off. I know they say to pump the brakes to shake a tailgater off, but with any sort of braking all I could think about was getting hit from behind and spinning into the lane with the 18-wheeler.

---------- Post added at 15:11 ---------- Previous post was at 15:08 ----------

I know some say to just pay the ticket, but I feel like I need my day in court to explain the situation. The trooper had another car pulled over so he didn't give me time explain myself. I hope the courts will understand my situation as an out-of-state medical student and grant me my right to be heard.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> I hope the courts will understand my situation as an out-of-state medical student and grant me my right to be heard.


Oh you'll be granted your right to be heard, but it's whether or not you'll be available to avail yourself of that right that is the question. Do what Wolfman said, or make the long drive back for your hearing. Other than that, pay the ticket.


----------

